# 8" Diameter 1-1/2" Wide 180 Grit CBN Wheel



## kelvancra

I updated the pictures to a [kind of] before and after. I still have to:

1) grind off the obnoxious bar on the right (already did the left, so I could install the CBN wheel);

2) swap the temporary 2x's for the aluminum angle I'm going to install the Wolverine bases on;

3) mount the base for the 6" 80 grit wheel;

4) make up some shields for the belts and wheels.

(projects 2,1984, 2,1985, .....


----------



## kelvancra

I've used this wheel for numerous sharpenings and I remain impressed with it. I keep my wheels turning around a few hundred RPM and the wheel makes quick work of the edges and show zero wear. By now, I would have had to dress my other wheels at least a couple times and there would have been a lot of grit on the table, from both the wheel and the item being sharpened.


----------

